# como obtener torque con bajas rpm



## angelo (Nov 18, 2005)

hola quiero saber como puedo hacer que un motor dc tenga torque en bajas rpm e probado con pwm pero sigo teniendo el problema quisiera saber si alguien tienne algun esquematico de un scooters electrico creo que hay esta la solucion les agradesco  su tiempo y comprencion


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 18, 2005)

El problema no es el PWM, el problema es la frecuencia a la que lo usas. De hecho los motores de las scooters trabajan com PWM a frecuencias de entre 5 y 10Khz y un ciclo util del 50%.

Dale una miradita a esta pagina, te puede aclarar un poco el tema:

http://www.seattlerobotics.org/encoder/200011/pwm.html


Saludos.


P.D. En esta pagina encontraras información mas completa:

http://homepages.which.net/~paul.hills/SpeedControl/SpeedControllersBody.html


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 18, 2005)

Por otra parte Angelo, 

La primera ley de Newton dice: _"Todo objeto en reposo o moviéndose con la misma rapidez permanece en ese mismo estado, siempre que no se le aplique una fuerza resultante no equilibrada."_, 

Esto quiere decir que el torque del motor y el torque de la carga deberán estar  balanceadas para que el motor pueda girar. Si el torque de la carga es mayor a la entregada por el motor entonces este último no gira o lo hace en sentido contrario empujado por la carga (en el caso de que se trate de una rueda, por ejemplo)

El motor pudiera detenerse si lo mantienes alimentado con una coriente I fija o con su efecto análogo usando PWM a una velocidad dada.

Para que esto no suceda deberás aumentar el torque. En el motor DC, la forma de aumentar el torque es suministrar mayor  corriente a las bobinas del rotor, con lo que incrementará también su velocidad.

Al darle mayor tiempo de alta con el PWM al motor DC está haciendo algo equivalente a esto último.

La corriente máxima que te soporta el motor hace que éste gire a su velocidad tope que es cuando entrega su mayor torque a la carga. 

En conclusión para un motor DC, no puedes mantener bajas las RPM y entregar un torque máximo o elevado a la carga, como si estuviera girando rápido.

Lo que si pudieras hacer es una especie de "PWM inteligente", el cual varíaría automáticamente la velocidad del motor para mantener constante el torque sobre la carga cuando esa carga varíe por cualquier motivo.

Esto sería una forma de controlar el torque de tu motor en función de la carga, la potencia y su velocidad angular:

P= T * W  (Potencia entregada a la carga = Torque * Velocidad angular)

T = P/W   Si aumenta la carga => el motor disminuye su giro => la potencia disminuye => debes aumentar W para que aumente P y  T sea siempre el mismo

T = P/W   Si disminuye la carga => el motor aumenta su giro => la potencia aumenta => debes disminuir W para que P disminuya y  T sea siempre el mismo

Aunque una forma fácil de obtener lo que quieres es mediante el uso de cajas de conversión mecánicas, en las cuales el motor DC se desempeña holgadamente transfiriendo su máximo torque la caja, la cual reduce las RPM y aumenta el torque entregado a la carga que quieres mover.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 12, 2005)

PUES SI...  MARCELO... ES VERDAD LO KE DICES.. Y LO MEJOR SERIA UNA CAJA DE VELOCIDADES COMO LA DE LOS AUTOS...
O LA OTRA SERIA ADQUIRIR UN MOTOR DE CORRIENTE CONTINUA QUE NO OCUPE UN CAMPO MAGNETICO FIJO (IMANES)... YA QUE EL TORQUE EN LOS MOTORES DE CORRIENTE CONTINUA ESTA DIRECTAMENTE RELACIONADO CON ESTA PARTE FUNDAMENTAL DE LOS MOTORES DE CC....

A MAYOR FLUJO MAGNETICO (PHI) DEL CAMPO ESTATORICO, MENOR ES LA VELOCIDAD ANGULAR (w) PERO MAYOR ES EL TORQUE....
REALMENTE NO ME ACUERDO DE LA MATERIA QUE ME PASARON EN UN RAMO LLAMADO MAQUINAS ELECTRICAS...
EN EL CUAL ME DIERON COMO CALCULAR EL TORQUE A UNA CORRIENTE DETERMINADAS Y MONTONES DE OTRAS CARACTERISTICAS Y FORMULAS UTILES.. PERO SI PUEDO ENCONTRAR MI CUADERNO DEL AñO PASADO.... LO POSTEARE PARA VER SI TE SIRVE.....

sUERTE!


----------

